# stock interior to biscuit tuck conversion



## 6645 (Nov 18, 2008)

im trying to redo the stock interior into biscuit tuck and im wondering if i can just take the original patterns, trace them and add inches around the end so that i can add foam?

does anyone have a good rule of thumb for this? like add 1 1/4 inches to all sides if you're using 3in foam?

most likely just doing the center inserts on the backs and seats of the interior this way.

any help is appreciated.


----------



## 6645 (Nov 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)

Are ypu talking about putting new material sewn to the old materiaL?


----------



## 6645 (Nov 18, 2008)

no im saying, once you take the old stitching apart and trace the square, how much would you add to each side to be able to fit it over new foam for a biscuit tuck?


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)

Not a bunch depends how thick your foam is and what part your doing if your doing factory seats with the tufting in the middles of the seat i would just sew your material over a half inch sew foam however diamonds or what shape you want the do your panels with thicker foam ,you should be able to lay a big piece of material over your foam and push in it and see about how much it takes would always be good to have to much then to less


----------



## 6645 (Nov 18, 2008)

cool thanks, i guess im just gonna have to sit down with it and measure it in front of me


----------

